# BMW Remaps ~ Recommendations?



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Has anyone any personal recommendations for BMW remaps a-la AMD.

Obviously I've done a Google search but nothing beats a personal recommendation. Is there a One-Click equivalent or can anyone point me towards somewhere around the M3 vacinity please?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

You'll have to check what they have M3 wise, but I had my 535D done by DMS, as did Paul C.... who went on to have his M5 done too, so can't be bad ;-)


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

www.bm3w.co.uk


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Cheers lads.

Unfortunately it's nothing as exciting as an M3! :? It's a BMW Compact 316ti SE 1.8

Clive ~ Any contact details?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Ahhh... sorry! M3 the motorway - luckily, they are closeby then (Andover), although I wouldn't count on them having developed anything for that end of the petrol market. They also remapped Nicola's 118d however, so worth giving Mike a call:

http://www.dmsautomotive.com/


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Cheers Clive. Very handy.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> Cheers lads.
> 
> Unfortunately it's nothing as exciting as an M3! :? It's a BMW Compact 316ti SE 1.8
> 
> Clive ~ Any contact details?


What would be the point? What benefits would you be expecting?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Well, given it's a 1.8, (the same as the TT), I _assumed_ that something could be done to give it a bit more oomph.

Maybe my ignorance of BMW engines against Audi! :?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

auditt260bhp said:


> Well, given it's a 1.8, (the same as the TT), I _assumed_ that something could be done to give it a bit more oomph.
> 
> Maybe my ignorance of BMW engines against Audi! :?


Neil

The issue will be normally aspirated engine vs Turbo.

You don't have anything to turn the boost up on!

You may find a map which gives a bit more power / torque, but it won't be anywhere near as dramatic as what you can get with a turbo engine.

Now, if you were talking Golf GTI AmD and others have nice remaps for those .....


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Simon from e-maps did my M3 he came to my office to do it via the diagnostic port...

His number 07973 553549 cost me Â£285 and in addition the car is now de-limited :wink:

Jason


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Try DMS.

Nuff said.

www.dmsautomotive.com


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

omen666 said:


> www.bm3w.co.uk


Lets see pics of your car then!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

sssgucci said:


> omen666 said:
> 
> 
> > www.bm3w.co.uk
> ...


I noticed over on TDH that Damon has switched to an M3 CSL.

Not been on the forums for a few days, as i started a new job on Monday, but has Damon posted on here that he's now got a CSL or has it been kept hush hush??


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> sssgucci said:
> 
> 
> > omen666 said:
> ...


He's beat me to it. I saw on another forum that he got one last week with the beautiful AP's. Maybe he's bought Rob's car?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

sssgucci said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > sssgucci said:
> ...


Mine was still in the garage when I looked this evening!


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

R6B TT said:


> auditt260bhp said:
> 
> 
> > Well, given it's a 1.8, (the same as the TT), I _assumed_ that something could be done to give it a bit more oomph.
> ...


*316ti SE 1.8*


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Is the new 330d engine not puting out somehting like 230bhp and 380 ft lbs torque?

What can DMS get this up to? 280bhp and 480 ft lbs? 
Carl - your 330d touring was the MY04 was it not? Wasn;t that up to 270 odd bhp and more importantly, ooooodles of torque? Your engine as standard was putting out 220bhp no?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

dj c225 said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > auditt260bhp said:
> ...


Which is a 1.8l fuel injected engine - no turbo

Your point is ?


----------

